# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  So, so much to lean!

## Slucidi

Thanks for letting me join - looking forward to learning more!

SL

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Slucidi, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

